# Ohhhhhh......the feeeeeeeeeeel!



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Of my shiny new Miura Y grind wedge 

It's like a buttery creamy mash....more tender than the finest wagyu beef filet.

It's like nothing I've ever felt before....I'm in love!

You can see why Miura are considered masters of their art....they're simply beautiful. 
Soft doesn't come near to explaining it, you just have to feel it.

Big thanks to MGL for fitting it.


----------



## moogie (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Of my shiny new Miura Y grind wedge 

It's like a buttery creamy mash....more tender than the finest wagyu beef filet.

It's like nothing I've ever felt before....I'm in love!

You can see why Miura are considered masters of their art....they're simply beautiful. 
Soft doesn't come near to explaining it, you just have to feel it.

Big thanks to MGL for fitting it.
		
Click to expand...




So does that mean u are HAPPY Dean..................??


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Howay Brian......only a set will make me truly happy....


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not convinced. Sorry. 

Glad you like it, but I'm not buying it.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Not convinced. Sorry. 

Glad you like it, but I'm not buying it.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own but seriously, I can hardly feel the ball off the face, it's that soft.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2012)

Great to see you are happy.

Hope you never have to use it though!


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 17, 2012)

wait to you hit a stone and see how the soft face copes !!


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry to burst your bubble mate but playing of 27 the last thing i would be worrying about is how soft my wedge feels.


----------



## IM01 (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Sorry to burst your bubble mate but playing of 27 the last thing i would be worrying about is how soft my wedge feels.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh...but I did think it myself.

Enjoy ya new club all the same.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Sorry to burst your bubble mate but playing of 27 the last thing i would be worrying about is how soft my wedge feels.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Sorry to burst your bubble mate but playing of 27 the last thing i would be worrying about is how soft my wedge feels.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Plenty of other things need fixing before worrying about the softness of the wedge. One stone in a bunker and the face will melt like butter off a hot knife. Still enjoy them while they are still new and shiny


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Sorry to burst your bubble mate but playing of 27 the last thing i would be worrying about is how soft my wedge feels.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....I best go back to my old hickory shafted clubs and feather filled balls in order to bring my handicap down....

There's always one handicap snob.


----------



## Piece (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Yeah....I best go back to my old hickory shafted clubs and feather filled balls in order to bring my handicap down....

There's always one handicap snob.
		
Click to expand...

I guess if you had a new Â£360 Titleist 913 in the bag no-one would bat an eyelid.  

Enjoy the club. Like is too short not to have what you want. :clap:


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Piece said:



			I guess if you had a new Â£360 Titleist 913 in the bag no-one would bat an eyelid.  

Enjoy the club. Like is too short not to have what you want. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

The voice of reason 

45 out of 50 balls went where I wanted them to with that club, more than I can do with the Cleveland, a lot more.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			There's always one handicap snob.
		
Click to expand...

I think I counted 4!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			I think I counted 4!
		
Click to expand...

Better keep quiet about my next purchase then


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 17, 2012)

no man should get 2 shots per hole,fact!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richy (Nov 17, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			no man should get 2 shots per hole,fact!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought this thread was about a wedge?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm glad you're happy with your new wedge. In the end, that's all that matters. 

To all the people who have decided to pi55 on his chips.. Seriously, why waste your time posting if all you can do is moan. Let the man be happy for a bit.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Nov 17, 2012)

A friend of mine has a set of Miura blades,i've had a smack with them and really cannot feel any difference between them and a set of Mizuno blades costing Â£1000 less.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 17, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			no man should get 2 shots per hole,fact!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

We all have to start somewhere


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Yeah....I best go back to my old hickory shafted clubs and feather filled balls in order to bring my handicap down....

There's always one handicap snob.
		
Click to expand...

Not a handicap snob just stating a point , a 60 degree soft lob wedge come on get a grip, ah well each to there own.


bluewolf said:



			I'm glad you're happy with your new wedge. In the end, that's all that matters. 

To all the people who have decided to pi55 on his chips.. Seriously, why waste your time posting if all you can do is moan. Let the man be happy for a bit.
		
Click to expand...

This a forum where we can state our point, i stated mine , not a moan my view oh and i can post if i like just like you did.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 17, 2012)

Mate of mine has either Muira or Vega irons (they are that good I can't even remember which!:mmm that cost over a grand and I'll be honest,which I have been with him,the ones he has look like something out of JJB and when hitting them make me think they are vastly over priced.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Sorry to burst your bubble mate but playing of 27 the last thing i would be worrying about is how soft my wedge feels.
		
Click to expand...

That's he's fire pissed on, harsh Steve


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Not a handicap snob just stating a point , a 60 degree soft lob wedge come on get a grip, ah well each to there own.


This a forum where we can state our point, i stated mine , not a moan my view oh and i can post if i like just like you did.
		
Click to expand...

So just exactly what was your point then?  Don't be happy with your new wedge because your handicap is still crap? The guy is happy. What's wrong with that. You don't agree with his happiness? In that case, hit the "new posts" button and carry on with your life. By posting, all you did was try to bring someone else down. Pointless. The world is harsh enough without people trying to drag everyone else down. 

Ps.. To the op, I don't think your HC is crap. I started at 28, as did absolutely everyone else here.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Any handicap / any club /  doesnt matter, but the feel of that shot hit perfectly and we have another lifelong golfer - not much wrong there :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 17, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Any handicap / any club /  doesnt matter, but the feel of that shot hit perfectly and we have another lifelong golfer - not much wrong there :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. But not a lifelong forumer if this pettiness carries on. There's been too much of it lately IMO.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 17, 2012)

enjoy! If we all played clubs suited to our handicap I would have cavity irons, a forgiving driver and a belly putter.... oh balls.

Anyway, enjoy fella, golf is not just about how you play its also about buying gear, a bit like women (non golfing ones) who like shoes and handbags.

So what if it gets a stonechip, adds to the character. Its for playing golf not mounting on the wall and polishing once a week


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 17, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Exactly. But not a lifelong forumer if this pettiness carries on. There's been too much of it lately IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I am with you there my friend


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Yeah....I best go back to my old hickory shafted clubs and feather filled balls in order to bring my handicap down....

There's always one handicap snob.
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			So just exactly what was your point then?  Don't be happy with your new wedge because your handicap is still crap? The guy is happy. What's wrong with that. You don't agree with his happiness? In that case, hit the "new posts" button and carry on with your life. By posting, all you did was try to bring someone else down. Pointless. The world is harsh enough without people trying to drag everyone else down. 

Ps.. To the op, I don't think your HC is crap. I started at 28, as did absolutely everyone else here.
		
Click to expand...

Whats my point ,as others have said what does a 27 handicapper need a 60 degree lob wedge for its simple, golf is a hard enough game with out making it harder.

Point 2 who rattled your cage ?, I MADE AN OBSERVATION YOU DIDN'T LIKE IT MOVE ON AND HIT NEW POST SIMPLE.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 17, 2012)

I can hit a 60 degree lob wedge more consistantly than a driver/long iron so handicap has nowt to do with it


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

We all start somewhere in this wonderful game.

But I'll tell you one thing......if a club can give me that feeling I had today, I don't care what it cost, whether my handicap is 27 or 2.7....I'll take that feeling everytime

Us high handicappers take our pleasure from the little things in life....like a floating lob wedge shot that is perfectly executed 3 times out of 10 :swing:






And doing it with a miura wedge.


----------



## moogie (Nov 17, 2012)

The NEGATIVITY on here at times is a Joke

Why DONT these same guys slag off the 18+ Handicappers when they are buying MP32s and the like...........Where are they then..........??...........NOWHERE........its all OOOOHHHH lovely clubs

Or

Why DONT these same guys slag off the Higher Handicappers when they are buying Scotty Camerons expecting the Putter to shave shots off their Handicap.............AGAIN..............NOWHERE

BUT woah betide a Guy spends more than Â£90 on a Wedge and the haters all come out,  and from guys that probs havent even tried anything in these ranges

This lad obviously can afford the wedge,  hes bought the Best he can,  he HAS been Fitted,  WHY NOT............??.........WHATS HE DONE WRONG..............??

WHATS THE PROBLEM...............?????


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Whats my point ,as others have said what does a 27 handicapper need a 60 degree lob wedge for its simple, golf is a hard enough game with out making it harder.

Point 2 who rattled your cage ?, I MADE AN OBSERVATION YOU DIDN'T LIKE IT MOVE ON AND HIT NEW POST SIMPLE.
		
Click to expand...

Seems like someone rattled your cage to me.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Yeah....I best go back to my old hickory shafted clubs and feather filled balls in order to bring my handicap down....

There's always one handicap snob.
		
Click to expand...




deanobillquay said:



			Seems like someone rattled your cage to me.
		
Click to expand...

Listen everyone has an opinion i stated mine and others agreed, some decide to throw in there 2p thats up to them. if you like it great good for you, but ive played this game long enough to no that its difficult enough without making it harder and 60 degree lob wedge just makes it harder thats my opinion.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Listen everyone has an opinion i stated mine and others agreed, some decide to throw in there 2p thats up to them. if you like it great good for you, but ive played this game long enough to no that its difficult enough without making it harder and 60 degree lob wedge just makes it harder thats my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Point taken, but there's a right way and a wrong way to go about stating opinions.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2012)

Jesus this only had 3 posts the last time i looked...to put it bluntly what a bunch knobs take a long hard look at yourselves lads


----------



## thecraw (Nov 17, 2012)

moogie said:



			The NEGATIVITY on here at times is a Joke

Why DONT these same guys slag off the 18+ Handicappers when they are buying MP32s and the like...........Where are they then..........??...........NOWHERE........its all OOOOHHHH lovely clubs

Or

Why DONT these same guys slag off the Higher Handicappers when they are buying Scotty Camerons expecting the Putter to shave shots off their Handicap.............AGAIN..............NOWHERE

BUT woah betide a Guy spends more than Â£90 on a Wedge and the haters all come out,  and from guys that probs havent even tried anything in these ranges

This lad obviously can afford the wedge,  hes bought the Best he can,  he HAS been Fitted,  WHY NOT............??.........WHATS HE DONE WRONG..............??

WHATS THE PROBLEM...............?????
		
Click to expand...


I'm happy to slag off any Mizuno whore!


Most over rated bats in the world bar none!


(bring it on!)


----------



## thecraw (Nov 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



*Listen everyone has an opinion i stated mine and others agreed, some decide to throw in there 2p thats up to them.* if you like it great good for you, but ive played this game long enough to no that its difficult enough without making it harder and 60 degree lob wedge just makes it harder thats my opinion.
		
Click to expand...


Opinions is what this forum is all about. 


I have lots of opinions, I also throw in a few bombs and can guarantee which people will react every time - without fail!!!! If you don't like something just ignore it instead of dragging a post off track.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm happy to slag off any Mizuno whore!


Most over rated bats in the world bar none!


(bring it on!)
		
Click to expand...

Oooh! Machrihanish member now are we?


----------



## Dodger (Nov 17, 2012)

Folk are 100 % entitled to buy and use what they wish but for me a high handicapper with a muira wedge is like a fat lass with a Versace dress,you can't make honey oota dog turd.

Each to their own though.:swing:


----------



## Justman (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a great afternoon outside my local Ferrari dealership today. I didn't let anyone inside to buy one because they weren't Fernando Alonso.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Folk are 100 % entitled to buy and use what they wish but for me a high handicapper with a muira wedge is like a fat lass with a Versace dress,you can't make honey oota dog turd.

Each to their own though.:swing:
		
Click to expand...

You ever owned a miura wedge??


----------



## thecraw (Nov 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Folk are 100 % entitled to buy and use what they wish but for me a high handicapper with a muira wedge is like a fat lass with a Versace dress,you can't make honey oota dog turd.

Each to their own though.:swing:
		
Click to expand...



Hahahaha

Even so, YHYH!


----------



## Piece (Nov 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm happy to slag off any Mizuno whore!


Most over rated bats in the world bar none!


(bring it on!)
		
Click to expand...

Must not reply. Must not reply. Must not reply.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			You ever owned a miura wedge??
		
Click to expand...

No but hit them and really do not see the fuss especially for club golfers.

Bet you use a a Nike PD Long?!:ears:


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Nope.....pro v.....so I can get maximum spin from my miura :ears:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2012)

Justman said:



			I had a great afternoon outside my local Ferrari dealership today. I didn't let anyone inside to buy one because they weren't Fernando Alonso.
		
Click to expand...

+1  Bet a few on here have owned football boots costing a small fortune and not played in the premier league but each to their own


----------



## Dodger (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Nope.....pro v.....so I can get maximum spin from my miura :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::clap:


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 17, 2012)

I hate you Dean!
I'm a 21 capper so probably going to join you in getting hammered into the ground for even wanting one. There is no better way to build your confidence than with a club you feel totally comfortable with whether it cost you Â£30 or Â£300. Enjoy the feeling, enjoy your new toy and enjoy playing with it.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			I hate you Dean!
I'm a 21 capper so probably going to join you in getting hammered into the ground for even wanting one. There is no better way to build your confidence than with a club you feel totally comfortable with whether it cost you Â£30 or Â£300. Enjoy the feeling, enjoy your new toy and enjoy playing with it.
		
Click to expand...

Buy one buy one buy one!

And upset loads of people on here 


And get pleasure out of every shot you take with it.


----------



## stevelev (Nov 17, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			no man should get 2 shots per hole,fact!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to state a FACT, but you merely have an opinion.  A FACT is Something which is in every sense the only way of  seeing something. So to a 19 handicapper you are wrong. However, someone off a handicap of 18 your statement would be FACT. 

Sorry to point out the obvious, mabye next time you state an opinion, you point out that it is merely an opinion. OPINION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zlinuk (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm a high handicapper and can personally attest to the fact that it's much more enjoyable being .... with nice kit, than being .... with rubbish kit. So I would say fill your boots and enjoy deano.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

zlinuk said:



			I'm a high handicapper and can personally attest to the fact that it's much more enjoyable being .... with nice kit, than being .... with rubbish kit. So I would say fill your boots and enjoy deano.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on the head fella!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 17, 2012)

zlinuk said:



			I'm a high handicapper and can personally attest to the fact that it's much more enjoyable being sh1t with nice kit, than being sh1t with rubbish kit. So I would say fill your boots and enjoy deano.
		
Click to expand...

I love that reply, absolutely spot on


----------



## Dodger (Nov 17, 2012)

zlinuk said:



			I'm a high handicapper and can personally attest to the fact that it's much more enjoyable being .... with nice kit, than being .... with rubbish kit. So I would say fill your boots and enjoy deano.
		
Click to expand...

But at the end of the day you are still keech and in these times of austerity these actions should be frowned upon.

JJB for you is where it is at,the package makes all round sense.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 17, 2012)

no one rise to it plz


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll have you know I can duff a miura wedge with the best of them!


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			But at the end of the day you are still keech and in these times of austerity these actions should be frowned upon.

JJB for you is where it is at,the package makes all round sense.

Click to expand...

What a pile of dung. 

It's high handicappers with nice new expensive kit that help to keep many a golf shop in business and the prices for the rest of you at a lower price based on the more produced the lower the individual cost scenario.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 17, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			What a pile of dung. 

It's high handicappers with nice new expensive kit that help to keep many a golf shop in business and the prices for the rest of you at a lower price based on the more produced the lower the individual cost scenario.
		
Click to expand...

There's always one.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			But at the end of the day you are still keech and in these times of austerity these actions should be frowned upon.

JJB for you is where it is at,the package makes all round sense.

Click to expand...

Isnt that argument very flawed as JJB has gone bust in this time of austerity?


----------



## rosecott (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been stopping myself all evening from joining in but can't resist.

Let Deano enjoy the magic of having a beautiful club to slather over - we've all done that (some more than most, GIBBO) , but remember that, whatever your handicap, I'm afraid there is no magic bullet.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 17, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Isnt that argument very flawed as JJB has gone bust in this time of austerity?
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::clap::ears:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			:whoo::clap::ears:
		
Click to expand...

.


----------



## julsk10 (Nov 17, 2012)

Have read a load of rubbish about handicaps and quality of clubs, if someone likes a club that's great.. However I've hit plenty of shots that felt as if you've hardly made contact with the ball, just perfect, but must say its never been with my 56wedge(don't carry a 60). Surely they are for finesse shots, how can they feel like butter etc, etc,  if you're only hitting it 40/50 yards tops


----------



## Iaing (Nov 17, 2012)

I bet the first time you shank it (you will!) the love will disappear as fast as the girl with the annoying wee itch! :whoo:
But enjoy it while you can.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

I shanked it 5 times out of 50 today. Yes I counted them, but the 45 good ones made it worth it


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 17, 2012)

rosecott said:



			I've been stopping myself all evening from joining in but can't resist.

Let Deano enjoy the magic of having a beautiful club to slather over - we've all done that (some more than most, GIBBO) , but remember that, whatever your handicap, I'm afraid there is no magic bullet.
		
Click to expand...

its all lies, there is a magic bullet and I will go through 300+ sets to find it


----------



## Iaing (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			I shanked it 5 times out of 50 today. Yes I counted them, but the 45 good ones made it worth it 

Click to expand...

You played 50 shots with a wedge today ??


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Iaing said:



			You played 50 shots with a wedge today ??


Click to expand...

On the practice ground


----------



## Iaing (Nov 17, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			On the practice ground
		
Click to expand...

Ok. Enjoy bud.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Buy what you want, it's only money, but I would question whether a handicapped golfer could truly tell the difference between a miura, a scratch, an epon, a mizuno, a royal collection, a fourteen, a Hakusa, a dave whitlam, Chikara, Or any other obscure Japanese forging house. When you get into wedges, I'm not sure that I'd go with the recommendation of a high handicapped golfer justifying his purchase. It's not handicap snobbery (heck, my handicap is a miracle, and not that good either), it's just the way it is. A lot of pros play vokeys (although some of the tour spec ones are forged, not cast, so who knows what they are?), and some even play ping?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 17, 2012)

Enjoy the new club mate and everyone else stop pi$$ing on his parade.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			+1  Bet a few on here have owned football boots costing a small fortune and not played in the premier league but each to their own
		
Click to expand...

Puma Dalglish for me.

Dean, if you can learn to thin with it (on call), you'll have another use for it, for the 120 yard links shot. 

Two clubs for the price of one.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 18, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I'm glad you're happy with your new wedge. In the end, that's all that matters. 

To all the people who have decided to pi55 on his chips.. Seriously, why waste your time posting if all you can do is moan. Let the man be happy for a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Is correct...... Whole hearteadly agree....

Ps.... Puma set plays for me....


----------



## MGL (Nov 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Buy what you want, it's only money, but I would question whether a handicapped golfer could truly tell the difference between a miura, a scratch, an epon, a mizuno, a royal collection, a fourteen, a Hakusa, a dave whitlam, Chikara, Or any other *obscure Japanese forging house.* When you get into wedges, I'm not sure that I'd go with the recommendation of a high handicapped golfer justifying his purchase. It's not handicap snobbery (heck, my handicap is a miracle, and not that good either), it's just the way it is. A lot of pros play vokeys (although some of the tour spec ones are forged, not cast, so who knows what they are?), and some even play ping?
		
Click to expand...

Only 'obscure' because they haven't had the marketing $$$$$$$$$$$ of the Callaways, TM, etc behind them. Does that make them a worse product?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I can hit a 60 degree lob wedge more consistantly than a driver/long iron so handicap has nowt to do with it
		
Click to expand...

Same here Gibbo....well apart from the driver bit..lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2012)

I tend to agree with Murph to a degree. I'm not sure how much difference a high handicapper (myself included) would notice between one of these Â£150 offerings and a forged club at half the price by say Mizuno or Vokey. I agree that wedges are the key to scoring but I still think these won't make the OP a better player. No handicap snobbery at all. The fact that he shanked 5 says there is a flaw in the technique that no Â£150 club will fix


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

Do some 'low' hcap golfers have problems with 60 degree wedges like???!!!.....Awwww   schucks


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I tend to agree with Murph to a degree. I'm not sure how much difference a high handicapper (myself included) would notice between one of these Â£150 offerings and a forged club at half the price by say Mizuno or Vokey. I agree that wedges are the key to scoring but I still think these won't make the OP a better player. No handicap snobbery at all. The fact that he shanked 5 says there is a flaw in the technique that no Â£150 club will fix
		
Click to expand...

Martin, the point is not that the wedge is going to make Deano a better player, its whether or not he has the right to buy an expensive club and feel happy using it without his HC being used as a reason not to own one.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			without his HC being used as a reason not to own one.
		
Click to expand...

 If people did that BW I wouldnt have a set...

I just think its the green eyed monster in a lot of people which is very sad really

Good luck to the bloke.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

This post was about FEEL, not my handicap. I bought this club because I wanted it, Miura are THE best at forging, it's the main steel region of Japan where their forge is located, Miura is beyond compare.

I've spent 20 years in manufacturing as a fabricator, welder, roll former, I actually KNOW what steel feels like and it's relevant properties. Remember my original post was about FEEL and I guarantee, this club has more feel than any other club I've used.

It's not only the feel of hitting the ball, the whole club feels absolutely perfectly balanced, you can tell just by looking at this club that it is sheer quality.

I bet some of you would say there's no difference between a Cohiba Esplendido and a Hamlet, there is, a massive difference, but some people just can't appreciate the difference between a handmade product and a mass produced product.

My handicap matters not a jot because whether I'm 27 or scratch, this club FEELS perfect for me and that's why I love it so much!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			This post was about FEEL, not my handicap. I bought this club because I wanted it, Miura are THE best at forging, it's the main steel region of Japan where their forge is located, Miura is beyond compare.

I've spent 20 years in manufacturing as a fabricator, welder, roll former, I actually KNOW what steel feels like and it's relevant properties. Remember my original post was about FEEL and I guarantee, this club has more feel than any other club I've used.

It's not only the feel of hitting the ball, the whole club feels absolutely perfectly balanced, you can tell just by looking at this club that it is sheer quality.

I bet some of you would say there's no difference between a Cohiba Esplendido and a Hamlet, there is, a massive difference, but some people just can't appreciate the difference between a handmade product and a mass produced product.

My handicap matters not a jot because whether I'm 27 or scratch, this club FEELS perfect for me and that's why I love it so much!
		
Click to expand...

One things for sure dean this thread HAS to be featured in the mag at some point 

Your post was about FEEL most of the other posts are about jealousy ....IMO


----------



## Dodger (Nov 18, 2012)

When it's a cold frosty morning and you scull one does this classic wedge's properties mean that your fingers don't ring with pain after the skull?

If so it's cash well spent.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			One things for sure dean this thread HAS to be featured in the mag at some point 

Your post was about FEEL most of the other posts are about jealousy ....IMO
		
Click to expand...

Exactly fella, a lot of people missed the point and were too quick to criticise.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Dodger said:



			When it's a cold frosty morning and you scull one does this classic wedge's properties mean that your fingers don't ring with pain after the skull?

If so it's cash well spent.
		
Click to expand...

Christ, I wouldn't use it on a frosty morning man! It's too beautiful for that :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Exactly fella, a lot of people missed the point and were too quick to criticise.
		
Click to expand...

And I mean come on now we all know no one can hit a 60* wedge and as I aint jealous of you I will take it of you when its in the for sale section ......:thup:


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			And I mean come on now we all know no one can hit a 60* wedge and as I aint jealous of you I will take it of you when its in the for sale section ......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you first dabs


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 18, 2012)

As a new member I'm quite surprised with the response to the OP. We've all bought something and wanted to share how pleased we are with it to others. Very harsh.

Also, if a 27 handicapper came on the forum asking for advice on how to get his index down, the same posters would be out in force saying practice short game and putting. He's invested in a wedge which can't do anything but help this part of the game. A 60 degree wedge is difficult to hit on a full swing (can just hit a 3/4 GW/PW) but it gives great options around the green. A 10/20/30 yard soft landing pitch shot is much easier with a 58/60 deg wedge than trying to open the face on a 54/56 deg, and it's a shot that's helped me save a lot of strokes this year whilst my handicap has come down.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			One things for sure dean this thread HAS to be featured in the mag at some point 

Your post was about FEEL most of the other posts are about jealousy ....IMO
		
Click to expand...

And has many have pointed out hcap snobbery.....lower hcappers 'looking down' on higher hcappers buying what they want....part of the reason I dont post much on the main 'national' forum.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			I shanked it 5 times out of 50 today. Yes I counted them, but the 45 good ones made it worth it 

Click to expand...

Good luck with your new wedge Deano.

But please come back on here after you've played 18 holes of real golf, and tell us how you got on with your new wedge play.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			And has many have pointed out hcap snobbery.....lower hcappers 'looking down' on higher hcappers buying what they want....part of the reason I dont post much on the main 'national' forum.
		
Click to expand...

How dare you comment with a 22 handicap :ears:

How many low handicappers would do that shot on the 18th at Sharpley with a WEDGE?


----------



## brendy (Nov 18, 2012)

Dodger said:



			When it's a cold frosty morning and you scull one does this classic wedge's properties mean that your fingers don't ring with pain after the skull?

If so it's cash well spent.
		
Click to expand...

forget expensive heads, buy sensicore shafts


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			How dare you comment with a 22 handicap :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hes better qualified than you hahaha 
:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Martin, the point is not that the wedge is going to make Deano a better player, its whether or not he has the right to buy an expensive club and feel happy using it without his HC being used as a reason not to own one.
		
Click to expand...

And I totally agree with you. Â£150 or even Â£500 for a wedge it doesn't make an iota of difference. Everyone's entitled to buy what they like. I just question the value for money the OP is going get off his handicap which is something completely different


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Hes better qualified than you hahaha 
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Only by 5, won't my new club save me at least 5 shots like


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I just question the value for money the OP is going get off his handicap which is something completely different
		
Click to expand...

Martin are you asking the right question did he but it to reduce his handicap or because he wants to make love to it??


----------



## Dodger (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Martin are you asking the right question did he but it to reduce his handicap or because he wants to make love to it??
		
Click to expand...

The latter I would say so far.


----------



## MGL (Nov 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And I totally agree with you. Â£150 or even Â£500 for a wedge it doesn't make an iota of difference. Everyone's entitled to buy what they like. *I just question the value for money the OP is going get off his handicap which is something completely different*

Click to expand...

This is a guy who is motivated to get up and play alone at first light on his course twice in two days, in an attempt to get his HC down to where he wants it to be.

Perhaps he is using this wedge to motivate himself to become a better golfer. After all - and only two people know how much this wedge has cost - it ain't much more than a Vokey. If he'd said "Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaah, I've bought a Vokey" would anyone have batted an eyelid?

So in terms of Value For Money, perhaps it will be cheap in the bigger picture - if it gives him confidence and motivation to play more and better his handicap.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Dodger said:



			The latter I would say so far.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer he bought it cos he liked it ..........simples 

He never posted I have paid this I will lose 12 shots in a week


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought it to hit lovely floaty golf type shots that kiss the green!!


----------



## MGL (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Martin are you asking the right question did he but it to reduce his handicap or because he wants to make love to it??
		
Click to expand...

Is that a Freudian slip LOL?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

MGL said:



			Is that a Freudian slip LOL?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			Good luck with your new wedge Deano.

But please come back on here after you've played 18 holes of real golf, and tell us how you got on with your new wedge play. 

Click to expand...

Yep, I played 18 this morning, 7 out of 9 shots came off including one from around 50 yards to 3ft.

The 2 that didn't work I think I stretched myself too much.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			How dare you comment with a 22 handicap :ears:

How many low handicappers would do that shot on the 18th at Sharpley with a WEDGE?
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant absolutely brilliant man.Why didnt I think of that!!!......60 degree wedge....55-60 yards....ping..roll..in the hole....BIRDIE

Dunno Dean how many 'lowies' would of????!!!


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 18, 2012)

After posting my opinion which i still think im 100% ,i've never read so much cack on here ,you hit one to 3ft whoop de feckn do , i've got a beat up vokey that does the same job and i can feel it.

Enjoy it , it wont last , over and out.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Yep, I played 18 this morning, 7 out of 9 shots came off including one from around 50 yards to 3ft.

The 2 that didn't work I think I stretched myself too much.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.

Did it improve your overall scoring and has it left you feeling that it was money well spent?


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			After posting my opinion which i still think im 100% ,i've never read so much cack on here ,you hit one to 3ft whoop de feckn do , i've got a beat up vokey that does the same job and i can feel it.

Enjoy it , it wont last , over and out.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, you're one of those posting cack


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			The voice of reason 45 out of 50 balls went where I wanted them to with that club, more than I can do with the Cleveland, a lot more.
		
Click to expand...

Never read as much nonsense in my life. You like your new wedge and I'm pleased you do but a new wedge won't make you hit it closer. It's in the swing not the club.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			Thanks for that.

Did it improve your overall scoring and has it left you feeling that it was money well spent?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't score, it was about getting used to a new club.

Some people spend more than what I paid (for this club) on a meal on a night out, yes IMO it's worth every single penny.

In fact my next purchase will be a 56 degree Miura sand wedge.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Yep, I played 18 this morning, 7 out of 9 shots came off including one from around 50 yards to 3ft.

The 2 that didn't work I think I stretched myself too much.
		
Click to expand...

It's almost like you want him to play badly.  

Hope my handicap doesn't offend you too much.  Prat.


----------



## MGL (Nov 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			After posting my opinion which i still think im 100% ,i've never read so much cack on here ,you hit one to 3ft whoop de feckn do , i've got a beat up vokey that does the same job and i can feel it.

Enjoy it , it wont last , over and out.
		
Click to expand...

You are certainly 100% of something..............................


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Aye, you're one of those posting cack 

Click to expand...

Look mate i'm not into pissing comps , but lets get a grip here you got Miura wedge good for you ,enjoy it, but dont talk about feel  you no nowt about and yes ive worked with metal an i know what feel is.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

virtuocity said:



			It's almost like you want him to play badly.  

Hope my handicap doesn't offend you too much.  Prat.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of these people have 'natural talent'

The rest of us work hard at it.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Look mate i'm not into pissing comps , but lets get a grip here you got Miura wedge good for you ,enjoy it, but dont talk about feel  you no nowt about and yes ive worked with metal an i know what feel is.
		
Click to expand...

How come I know nothing about feel?


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			How come I know nothing about feel?
		
Click to expand...

It genuinely may feel better but a new wedge ain't going to fix a bad swing, if you ain't getting close with a Cleveland the chances are you won't get it close with something else.


----------



## MGL (Nov 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Look mate i'm not into pissing comps , but lets get a grip here you got Miura wedge good for you ,enjoy it, but dont talk about feel  you no nowt about and yes ive worked with metal an i know what feel is.
		
Click to expand...

Contribute something worthwhile, or jog on.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			I didn't score, it was about getting used to a new club.

Some people spend more than what I paid (for this club) on a meal on a night out, yes IMO it's worth every single penny.

In fact my next purchase will be a 56 degree Miura sand wedge.
		
Click to expand...

Aaahh right, I go back to my original point, please come back and tell us how you got on after playing an 18 hole competition round. That is when you will really know.

Oh, and by the way, I've no gripes or problems with what club you buy and how much you pay for it - each to their own.

I'm genuinely interested in how it works out for you.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hahaa love this thread, hope it continues....  :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## MGL (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm re-shafting his driver next week.

Can't wait for him to post that one! ne:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

I think that some people on this thread need to get some rest. It won't be long before 3 ghosts come visiting in the night. :ears:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I think that some people on this thread need to get some rest. It won't be long before 3 ghosts come visiting in the night. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

BAH HUMBUG its only November


----------



## LanDog (Nov 18, 2012)

MGL said:



			I'm re-shafting his driver next week.

Can't wait for him to post that one! ne:
		
Click to expand...

A shaft!! For someone who isn't off Single figures!!!!?? Alert the press immediately!

:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2012)

No problem withthe SW next but I fear that it will get cut to smithereens with stones in bunkers. Are you prepared to spend that much on a club that will be dinged very quickly.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			How come I know nothing about feel?
		
Click to expand...

you must be dead!!! oh well, just one of those things i guess. Maybe if you downgrade and get a good old Dunlop it will restore some sense of balance in the world and you'll be able to rebuild that 'feeling'. 

Good luck with what ever clubs you own, except for any meets of course!!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually, I'm probably gonna invest up to 3 times as much as what I paid for this club in lessons over the next year.

Then I'll be that good I can criticise everybody else on here. Or use donnay wedges


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

MGL said:



			You are certainly 100% of something..............................
		
Click to expand...



lololololololololol


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			you must be dead!!! oh well, just one of those things i guess. Maybe if you downgrade and get a good old Dunlop it will restore some sense of balance in the world and you'll be able to rebuild that 'feeling'. 

Good luck with what ever clubs you own, except for any meets of course!! 

Click to expand...

I lost all feeling on the first 6 holes at 7.30am this morning, it was freezing!


----------



## bozza (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes i can see why people are asking the question as to why he has spent so much on what is meant to be a club aimed at the lower h/c golfer but if it feels right for him and gives him confidence then why shouldn't he buy it and the short game is a lot to do with touch and feel.

I could understand if he went out and spent Â£1000 on a set of Miura blades wtih his handicap as someone with a high handicap wouldn't benefit from such a unforgiving club but a wedge is more about feel and what looks good to you in my opinion.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy golf is good golf in my opinion.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 18, 2012)

This thread is embarrassing, I can't believe a grown man is on here posting about how great his wedge feels regardless of how much it cost. The price is irrelevant imo.

The fact its a 60* wedge is even worse. 

How many times in a round will it get used once the novelty has worn off?


----------



## Iaing (Nov 18, 2012)

How on earth can you feel anything if you're hitting Nike balls?? It must be like putting lemonade in a 50 year old Scotch.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			This thread is embarrassing, I can't believe a grown man is on here posting about how great his wedge feels
		
Click to expand...

You always boast about the feel of your wedge


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			If people did that BW I wouldnt have a set...

I just think its the green eyed monster in a lot of people which is very sad really

Good luck to the bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree. 

Read some of the most envious nastiest posts ever on this site within this thread. 

I get the same BS comments about stuff in my bag. But I'm in the game for fun not to be the next Tiger Woods. 

Just enjoy your gear and ignore the begrudgers.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Iaing said:



			How on earth can you feel anything if you're hitting Nike balls?? It must be like putting lemonade in a 50 year old Scotch.


Click to expand...

That needs updating, I'm a convert to titleist.

As a whisky man myself, I wouldn't consider anything at all in my whisky other than a small amount of water depending on the strength!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			This thread is embarrassing, I can't believe a grown man is on here posting about how great his wedge feels regardless of how much it cost. The price is irrelevant imo.

The fact its a 60* wedge is even worse. 

How many times in a round will it get used once the novelty has worn off?
		
Click to expand...

Its none of your concern. If the OP is happy with it and feels it helps his game what is the problem? A grown man coming on moaning about someone else's bag make up and club choice?????

See it can be turned on you!


----------



## Iaing (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			That needs updating, I'm a convert to titleist.

As a whisky man myself, I wouldn't consider anything at all in my whisky other than a small amount of water depending on the strength!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Enjoy!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Its none of your concern. If the OP is happy with it and feels it helps his game what is the problem? A grown man coming on moaning about someone else's bag make up and club choice?????

See it can be turned on you!
		
Click to expand...

If you can't beat them, join them


----------



## the hammer (Nov 18, 2012)

it seems to be the same old story, posters with 000's of posts, slagging the newer people, not in their "clique",with the exception of a few, this seems very common in golf in general.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 18, 2012)

the hammer said:



			it seems to be the same old story, posters with 000's of posts, slagging the newer people, not in their "clique",with the exception of a few, this seems very common in golf in general.
		
Click to expand...

Not in any clique ,stated my opinion which i'm entitled to do , most of my mates are Cat 1 golfers and not one has 60 degree wedge, so what does that tell you, but if the OP is happy then good for him.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Not in any clique ,stated my opinion which i'm entitled to do , most of my mates are Cat 1 golfers and not one has 60 degree wedge, so what does that tell you, but if the OP is happy then good for him.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, all that tells me is that you play with people who don't like 60Â° wedges. 

I know plenty of very talented single figured handicappers who love their 60Â° wedge.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 18, 2012)

LanDog said:



			To be honest, all that tells me is that you play with people who don't like 60Â° wedges. 

I know plenty of very talented single figured handicappers who love their 60Â° wedge.
		
Click to expand...

No what it tells me is they don't need them,simples


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Not in any clique ,stated my opinion which i'm entitled to do , most of my mates are Cat 1 golfers and not one has 60 degree wedge, so what does that tell you, but if the OP is happy then good for him.
		
Click to expand...

Throwing my 60 degree away. Cat 1 golf in 2013, here I come......................:thup:


----------



## Dorian (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Puma Dalglish for me.

Dean, if you can learn to thin with it (on call), you'll have another use for it, for the 120 yard links shot. 

*Two clubs for the price of one.*

Click to expand...

Well... the price of 2.


Speaking as a newbie to golf and this forum it does feel like a lot of this is snobbery, which isn't very inspiring.  Maybe people would be happier if he bought a Dunlop wedge from sports direct?  If you can afford it then why not buy the best you can?  That seems logical.




stevek1969 said:



			No what it tells me is they don't need them,simples
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I've watched an instruction video of Mickelson using a lob/trouble wedge.  I seem to remember his short game is pretty good.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Not in any clique ,stated my opinion which i'm entitled to do , most of my mates are Cat 1 golfers and not one has 60 degree wedge, so what does that tell you, but if the OP is happy then good for him.
		
Click to expand...

Aah man, if I'd bought a 56 instead I coulda knocked over 20 shots off my handicap immediately.

THAT would've been fantastic value for money 

I'm happy with my choice tho fella. The 60 comes in great for getting over the bunkers on my course.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Aah man, if I'd bought a 56 instead I coulda knocked over 20 shots off my handicap immediately.

THAT would've been fantastic value for money 

*I'm happy with my choice *tho fella.
		
Click to expand...

That my friend is the crux of the arguement and in my opinion draws a line under this stupid thread. As I said earlier its your line up, your bag therefore you don't need to justify it to anyone.

END OF THE DISCUSSION.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That my friend is the crux of the arguement and in my opinion draws a line under this stupid thread. As I said earlier its your line up, your bag therefore you don't need to justify it to anyone.

END OF THE DISCUSSION.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, can this thread be closed please?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 18, 2012)

145 replies and over 2800 views.......

I'm sat here shaking my head.


Best of luck to you fella. If you're happy spending that kind of cash on your equipment, more power to you.

Enjoy the shiney :thup:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Not in any clique ,stated my opinion which i'm entitled to do , most of my mates are Cat 1 golfers and not one has 60 degree wedge, so what does that tell you, but if the OP is happy then good for him.
		
Click to expand...


You have very few mates who are not Cat 1 golfers???


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Aah man, if I'd bought a 56 instead I coulda knocked over 20 shots off my handicap immediately.

THAT would've been fantastic value for money 

I'm happy with my choice tho fella. The 60 comes in great for getting over the bunkers on my course.
		
Click to expand...

I think Phil actually has a 64 degree wedge. He likes it as well. Good for him.  I have a Â£5 donnay one in the shed, it's your for free if you want it.

BTW I use a 60 degree Â£5 donnay one in my bag, miles better than the taylor made Â£70 I paid out for, that's in my shed keeping the donnay 64 deg one company.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think Phil actually has a 64 degree wedge. He likes it as well. Good for him.  I have a Â£5 donnay one in the shed, it's your for free if you want it.

BTW I use a 60 degree Â£5 donnay one in my bag, miles better than the taylor made Â£70 I paid out for, that's in my shed keeping the donnay 64 deg one company.
		
Click to expand...

The 60 replaced my Cleveland 64 :rofl:


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 18, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			You have very few mates who are not Cat 1 golfers???
		
Click to expand...

Out of the guys i play with there are only 4 and im one of them so at least 8 guys is that enough for you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			The 60 replaced my Cleveland 64 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ah but, the Donnay one was made by balinese hand maidens, that have gone high into the mountains to the sacred god's lair, known to some as "Shearar", crafted in the golden flamed fires living off the fuel of the jubjub tree. Beat that....


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 18, 2012)

Whoopdeedoo


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Whoopdeedoo
		
Click to expand...

You point is?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2012)

Is this still refusing to die???


Right.


Westwood canny pitch or putt - discuss!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Is this still refusing to die???


Right.


Westwood canny pitch or putt - discuss!
		
Click to expand...

What's he like with a miura wedge....


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			What's he like with a miura wedge....
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same, canny pitch or chip.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Is this still refusing to die???


Right.


*Westwood canny pitch or putt - discuss!*

Click to expand...

He also bears an uncanny resemblance to Shrek.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ah but, the Donnay one was made by balinese hand maidens, that have gone high into the mountains to the sacred god's lair, known to some as "Shearar", crafted in the golden flamed fires living off the fuel of the jubjub tree. Beat that....
		
Click to expand...

Cannot beat that. But I wonder what shearer plays with, apparently he's quite good.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Probably the same, canny pitch or chip.
		
Click to expand...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/golf/9143219.stm

I'd take his game anytime fella


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Is this still refusing to die???


Right.


Westwood canny pitch or putt - discuss!
		
Click to expand...


Craw...."canny" means good/a bit of alright in Geordie slang.....!!!


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/golf/9143219.stm

I'd take his game anytime fella
		
Click to expand...

Still can't chip or pitch or he'd be a multiple major winner.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Still can't chip or pitch or he'd be a multiple major winner.
		
Click to expand...

But number one in the world is a very poor substitute...


----------



## chris661 (Nov 18, 2012)

Does this thread need to be locked or is the discussion going to degenerate any further?


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			But number one in the world is a very poor substitute...
		
Click to expand...

Where is he now?


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Does this thread need to be locked or is the discussion going to degenerate any further?
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised your asking


----------



## chris661 (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I'm surprised your asking
		
Click to expand...

Its good to be unconventional.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Does this thread need to be locked or is the discussion going to degenerate any further?
		
Click to expand...

There's absolutely no doubt it'll degenerate further but that's no reason to close it. The rangers thread went on for 10 times longer than this and there's no sectarianism on this thread. Just some good ol banter. Let it ride.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Where is he now?
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly certain he's still above anyone on this forum in the world rankings. His putting and short game are still poor though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			There's absolutely no doubt it'll degenerate further but that's no reason to close it. The rangers thread went on for 10 times longer than this and there's no sectarianism on this thread. Just some good ol banter. Let it ride.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind the westwood feint.

If Rangers FC were to give free wedges to their players, which manufacturer would they choose?

Discuss.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Where is he now?
		
Click to expand...

a shockingly lowly 4th.....


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			a shockingly lowly 4th.....
		
Click to expand...

Yip and dropping, and now he's ditched Billy I reckon he'll be out the top ten by this time next year.

He hasn't been the same player since Billy got injured.


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never mind the westwood feint.

If Rangers FC were to give free wedges to their players, which manufacturer would they choose?

Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

Any one, they wouldn't pay them anyway


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never mind the westwood feint.

If Rangers FC were to give free wedges to their players, which manufacturer would they choose?

Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

They can't afford to give any wedges away.


----------



## Iaing (Nov 18, 2012)

There might be no secterianism, but there's plenty of wedgeism.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never mind the westwood feint.

If Rangers FC were to give free wedges to their players, which manufacturer would they choose?

Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt be Miura - they can't afford them!


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

Iaing said:



			There might be no secterianism, but there's plenty of wedgeism.
		
Click to expand...

Not to be confused with weegieism


----------



## Iaing (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never mind the westwood feint.

If Rangers FC were to give free wedges to their players, which manufacturer would they choose?

Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

Let's not go down the road of people giving away free wedges! :mmm:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

I think IainG has invented a new Ism. Someone should tell the Guardian editors.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never mind the westwood feint.

If Rangers FC were to give free wedges to their players, which manufacturer would they choose?

Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

Wedges that dont conform to the rules are useless


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Wedges that dont conform to the rules are useless 

Click to expand...

Says the man with only 3 wedges. What's wrong? Don't you like wedges? Are you a wedge hater?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Says the man with only 3 wedges. What's wrong? Don't you like wedges? Are you a wedge hater?
		
Click to expand...

I had a great wedge in 1982. No blonde highlights for me though.


----------



## sajkox (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought of opening another thread about myself getting Scotty from wife and that I love the FEEL of it as support to OP 

My putting actually got worse but (I think) I know the reasons for it.
Everyone is entitled to say I'm stupid or whatever but the question really is why would he/she ? 
What could possibly be the point or reason ? Can't think of anything positive...

Some comments in here make me sad a little bit. Everyone in golf community I met so far was very positive despite my crappy game and I can only hope its gonna stay like that.

Happy SkyHighHandicapper


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 18, 2012)

Its took me 30 mins to trawl through this thread , and the amount of people that have commented telling the OP he wont bring his handicap down with his new buy...

I'm sorry but not once did he say this. 

HE said it feels great , how on earth can some one else comment on how a club feels to the OP?

Enjoy your new club, its what you wanted...

p.s im sure the lower h'cap golfers would love me, i play with a Â£109 package set..yeeeehaaaaa


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 19, 2012)

Big D 88 said:



			Its took me 30 mins to trawl through this thread , and the amount of people that have commented telling the OP he wont bring his handicap down with his new buy...

I'm sorry but not once did he say this. 

HE said it feels great , how on earth can some one else comment on how a club feels to the OP?

Enjoy your new club, its what you wanted...

p.s im sure the lower h'cap golfers would love me, i play with a Â£109 package set..yeeeehaaaaa
		
Click to expand...

I played with a Ram package set, was Â£159 i think - my pal is now using it and loves them.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 19, 2012)

Pass the popcorn.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 19, 2012)

This is going nowhere and is continually being stoked. Enough already.


----------

